# NFL fantasy football



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

If anyone one here decides to do a Fantasy Football league for fun or forum credits let me know, I'm looking to do one for fun or credits.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah I would have done it for sure had I seen this in time. Fantasy basketball is starting up. :dunno:


----------

